# Zelda: Off Leash, Freedom (PICTURE HEAVY!)



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Hey guys!

Just thought i would share some photos of a few fun times of me and Zelda this past month, i wasnt able to capture all the times, but here are a few. 









(Zelda with her sister, i took them on a walk together, a trail right below some falls)









(Zelda off leash, muzzle on, hiking on a wooded trail, no one was around until later, and he had 4 dogs off leash!) We did great! I had her come and i put her back on leash and let them pass us.


The following are from two trips total to a Vermont State Park on the off season. (The lighting is a little off because I took pics as the sun was setting in some of them) Right by a lake, its so beautiful, mostly open, and is just amazing fun for her to be off leash:



























































































And a tired pup:












(I want to apologize for the photo quality, i cant find the charger to my camera, and i used my cellphone camera, i bough my cellphone for $30.. its a cheapo, so is the picture quality!)


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Cool pics. Beautiful dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous zelda gorgeous pics


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

That's FANTASTIC!
Moms


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful dog. Beautiful scenery. Beautiful pictures


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Aw thank you everyone!! 


These are from today! I got her a new vest to keep her safe from hunters:


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Great pics!!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

So nice to see her doing so well!


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

Job well done ! Looks like she is enjoying herself ! Button Bay State Park?


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Thanks guys!

3dogscrew: First picture is from Vergennes Falls. Second picture is from Beldan Falls (We go across the 2 bridges over the falls and take one of the 3 paths, there is also the beautiful bike path before the 2 bridges we been down a few times before, that one is awesome too-leads into Middlebury. 
The rest are from Button Bay State Park!  Its my favorite because its next to the lake, so open and lots of fun to investigate all the sites and smells for Zelda!
And the last two are from Kingsland Bay State Park in a field next to it, thats another favorite spot to go its a nice path along the lake also another path that has a different view from the lake on the road before the Kingsland Bay state park.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow what a gorgeous girl! It's so wonderful that you have such beautiful, dog friendly locations, where you can let her run and enjoy herself off leash  what a great dog parent you are


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

holy smokes those are some nice pics!


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi VTGirlt- great pics! Are there any other dog friendly off leash areas you might suggest? I live in Burlington and am always looking for someplace to take Myah.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Lobo dog said:


> Wow what a gorgeous girl! It's so wonderful that you have such beautiful, dog friendly locations, where you can let her run and enjoy herself off leash  what a great dog parent you are


Yeah! Vermont is very dog friendly i find! A little too dog friendly for us people that have dogs with special needs  But most people get it!



scarfish said:


> holy smokes those are some nice pics!


Thanks!



shantinath1000 said:


> Hi VTGirlt- great pics! Are there any other dog friendly off leash areas you might suggest? I live in Burlington and am always looking for someplace to take Myah.


Hey!  
So off leash is something you have to decide if you want to do. There are always risks as in, if someone else has an off leash dog who is aggressive, or if there is wildlife, etc. You just want to be sure you have good recall! 
Ripton Vermont has some beautiful trails.. Especially in winter! Thats quite a drive for you though. Most of the VT state parks have rules about the off season use. Most of them are really lenient! So i would check out the ones around you for starters!  Vermont State Parks The main mountains we use, when we use them.. (rarely lately) are Buck mountain and Snake mountain. 
IF you have never been up Camels Hump, that view is just breath taking! Camel's Hump - Camel's Hump State Park, Vermont

This might also be helpful for you: http://www.trails.com/activity.aspx?area=10247


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks VTgirlT- Maybe I will see you on the trails somewhere!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

All I see are lovely small red xs.


----------



## lindsaye01 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Aww, Zelda...*

I particularly liked the picture of Zelda walking down the path to the house in the background. Great photos! Oh, and my Sadie Mae, sleeps upside down _every single night_!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

About to go down the stairs, and watching the sunset. These are just a few of my favorite things... BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

beautiful pictures of Zelda!


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

Wonderful photos! Zelda is beautiful!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Great pics & gorgeous girl!


----------

